
Show HN: I made a Chrome extension that helps you focus with ambient noise - rohanm93
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rofocus-increase-your-foc/olomkelphccokjjidpagjpihlnemlpng/
======
rohanm93
Hi HN! Been spending the last week or so hacking away at this side project.
I'm hoping it might be useful to some!

I'm really big into ambient sounds when working (e.g. listening to sounds of
cafés / rain / etc) and I find that they help me focus, since they don't
distract me as much as music. I typically use a number of sites (e.g.
coffitivity, brainfm) or find a youtube playlist. Though, I thought this
experience could be improved upon + I wanted to learn how to make a Chrome
extension, so I made this.

If you have a moment to try it out, I'd love some feedback! Do you see it
being helpful? What's it missing?

This was meant to be a small project to get a bit of a break and scratch my
itch to design/code something, but I ended up getting really into it and can
see this growing into something bigger (e.g. a productivity suite of tools) -
any ideas on where I could take this would be awesome too!

P.S. made a quick landing page that has more details too - feel free to have a
look here: [https://rofocus.com](https://rofocus.com)

Thanks!

------
pandatrends
This is cool. Have you checked out Brain.fm?

------
taigeair
That's cool! Thanks for sharing

